# My new AMAR Foster Mr T is in the house



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

A busy few days here. As many of you know, I'm a foster for American Maltese Association Rescue and I pulled Mr T from the Manhattan ACC shelter.:chili::chili:
His owner surrendered him because he/she was ill (the owner that is). I so wish people would surrender their Maltese to a rescue organization rather than a kill shelter. Anyway I was recently put on the list as approved to pull for AMAR and decided to do a meet and greet with the staff there. They are really very nice and devoted. They do all they can to get each dog rescued or adopted. They took me into the small dog room and there, staring right at me. was Mr. T. I was a goner.:wub: He was quietly sitting there while others barked and putting his paw through the bars to reach out to me. They had said he was 10 but both my vet and I think he is younger, she thought 7 or 8. He's got so much spunk. Very spry and sweet and fun. Wee wee pad and outside trained, neutered, some commands, great leash walker. 

Had his vet check yesterday which was pretty good - a little skin irritation and a slight ear infection - and waiting for blood results today. His one big issue was dental. He has nice teeth showing but upper part of them are stained brown and tarter and some gum inflammation in places. So they categorize him as severe dental disease (the most expensive). The vet thought they'll have to pull quite a few but the vet who does dental will determine with exrays, etc.:huh:I know he'll feel better. Poor sweetheart will have the dental Friday. Ever since AMAR took in all the hoarder dogs in CA in December we've been trying to get our funds up so we can rescue more dogs after being on a hold but things like this dental put a dent in the budget. Luckily my vet gives 75% discount to rescues so very grateful. 
Please keep Mr T in your thoughts and prayers on Friday. I love this boy already and he'll make someone an awesome Maltese!! And if you've been meaning to donate a little to rescue before Tax Day, you can do so to help Mr T's bills on AMAR website or FB page. Isn't he handsome? :wub:http://spoiledmaltese.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh, I am smitten---he looks precious beyond words!
I can't wait to hear more about him & how Tyler is helping him get acquainted w/NY---maybe the 2 of them can start a blog together?
I will pray for his dental---hopeful it won't be so bad!
I love rescue & you do it so well.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> Oh, I am smitten---he looks precious beyond words!
> I can't wait to hear more about him & how Tyler is helping him get acquainted w/NY---maybe the 2 of them can start a blog together?
> I will pray for his dental---hopeful it won't be so bad!
> I love rescue & you do it so well.


Oh thanks, Sandi. I'm not sure I do it that well...yet. Learning as I got with a lot of support from AMAR having my back and doing the best for the dogs they rescue. I met a neighbor on the way to the vet yesterday and he has two dogs and they had to put down their 13-year-old standard poodle Thursday because of medical issues. He saw Mr T and was asking about him so who knows!! Someone will get an awesome boy!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Mr.T is so precious looking, Sue. I am sure ... and, especially with your help ... that he will soon be in his forever home. 

The look in Mr.T's beautiful eyes remind me of my Snowball ... he has that loving and soulful look that can melt one's heart.

Thank you for all you do, Sue. You are an Earth Angel.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Mr.T is so precious looking, Sue. I am sure ... and, especially with your help ... that he will soon be in his forever home.
> 
> The look in Mr.T's beautiful eyes remind me of my Snowball ... he has that loving and soulful look that can melt one's heart.
> 
> Thank you for all you do, Sue. You are an Earth Angel.


Thanks, Marie. Yes his eyes, Snowballs, and Tyler's are those eyes that just rope you in. <3 The woman at the shelter asked, "Do you want me to take him out so you can meet him?" Well duh!! She knew she had a sucker in her midst.  Then I had to sweat it out to find out if he would be released to us. And he was :aktion033:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

He sounds like a winner! What a cutie pie  Best of luck with the dental!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh he's precious! I'd be a "goner " too the first time that I laid eyes on him. Praying the dental goes OK and he finds a wonderful forever home.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

He's a doll Sue. I'm looking forward to the photos of him with Tyler. Breaks my heart that his owner had to give him up. I wish people in their situation could still visit with their pups if they want to, or maybe they are not even well enough. I hope their minds are at peace knowing he already has such a good (foster) home, and soon a forever home. The little guy looks like he is adjusting really well.

He reminds me of Linda's Bonnie Marie, something about his hair and expression.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

He is so cute. I glad he is safe now.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Sue, AMAR is so blessed to have you as a foster and our Vice President too.
Wish we had 20 more like you or 100. LOL
Thanks for all you do and so glad you were able to help Mr T. He deserves a happy life ahead.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

lydiatug said:


> He sounds like a winner! What a cutie pie  Best of luck with the dental!


He is, Lydia. A diamond in the rough city shelter but now he's a spoiled Maltese, naturally. B)


Furbabies mom said:


> Oh he's precious! I'd be a "goner " too the first time that I laid eyes on him. Praying the dental goes OK and he finds a wonderful forever home.


Debbie - I know you would! Hey you already have four cuties!! Thanks for the prayers and I'm sure we'll find him just the right home.


Maglily said:


> He's a doll Sue. I'm looking forward to the photos of him with Tyler. Breaks my heart that his owner had to give him up. I wish people in their situation could still visit with their pups if they want to, or maybe they are not even well enough. I hope their minds are at peace knowing he already has such a good (foster) home, and soon a forever home. The little guy looks like he is adjusting really well.
> 
> He reminds me of Linda's Bonnie Marie, something about his hair and expression.


Hmm, I think Tyler CAN wait for the pix with Mr T. He isn't thrilled once again splitting time with his mom and dad with an interloper. :HistericalSmiley:I've had Mr T kind of quarantined in an expen until I got the vet and blood reports today. I let him out and he goes back to the pen (which is pretty big). I think he thinks it's his castle. :wub: So cute. He also went to Tyler's toy box and proceeded to take just about every one of Tyler's toys out. :w00t: Love him to pieces. Sadly, I think when I take him for walks that he thinks he's going home. :huh: Yes I think he has a little of the Bonnie look. :thumbsup:


wkomorow said:


> He is so cute. I glad he is safe now.


Thanks, Walter. He's safe and happy and loved.


plenty pets 20 said:


> Sue, AMAR is so blessed to have you as a foster and our Vice President too.
> Wish we had 20 more like you or 100. LOL
> Thanks for all you do and so glad you were able to help Mr T. He deserves a happy life ahead.


Oh Edie, you're the one I thank for letting us pull him. Your trust in us as fosters is so empowering. Hey, I even kind of mastered Trackabeast for Mr T's records tonight with Sharon's help again. You all are there to support us in so many ways. And bottom line, it's about the dogs. :grouphug:
http://spoiledmaltese.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Awwww Sue he's adorable, just look at that little face:wub:. Someone is going to be so very Blessed to have him


----------



## Smtf773 (Apr 8, 2015)

Time to post again smiles.amazon.com donate all!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

This poor boy has to be a bit confused right now. I'm so glad he's in your loving care! Hugs to you!

Tell Tyler that he gets special treats for taking care of this little guy!


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

I can't imagine how scared he must have been being surrendered to Animal Control. I also can't imagine how heart breaking it must have been for his previous owner to have to give him up because of illness. But he is one of the lucky ones to have been rescued. I know you will give him all the love and help he needs to get him ready for his forever home. Will be praying that his dental goes well.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Awwwe he's sooo doggone cute!!!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Awwww Sue he's adorable, just look at that little face:wub:. Someone is going to be so very Blessed to have him


They really are, Paula. He's the sweetest!!


Smtf773 said:


> Time to post again smiles.amazon.com donate all!


That's a good idea. If people go to Smiles.Amazon.com and choose American Maltese Association as their charity, then bookmark it so that every time they click on it to order from Amazon, money will go to AMAR. Thanks for the reminder!! I do it every time. It's donating without paying a cent. 


maggieh said:


> This poor boy has to be a bit confused right now. I'm so glad he's in your loving care! Hugs to you!
> 
> Tell Tyler that he gets special treats for taking care of this little guy!


Maggie -- I do think he is wondering where his family went. So sad but he's adjusting well. Tyler deserves a trick not a treat. He could be more welcoming that he is. He's just tolerating him. He's still new to our home.


maggie's mommy said:


> I can't imagine how scared he must have been being surrendered to Animal Control. I also can't imagine how heart breaking it must have been for his previous owner to have to give him up because of illness. But he is one of the lucky ones to have been rescued. I know you will give him all the love and help he needs to get him ready for his forever home. Will be praying that his dental goes well.


Pat, you're so right. I just wish people knew to contact rescues to give up their dogs rather than dump them in kill shelters. It's so traumatic. ACC has come a very long way in Manhattan. They really work with the dogs to get them adopted at all sorts of events, or if not then to get the word out to their New Hope Rescues who have be pre-approved to pull. The women I met were sweet and concerned which I think is different than it was years back. I've been in touch and they said they love hearing back and seeing after pix, etc.


michellerobison said:


> Awwwe he's sooo doggone cute!!!!!


That he is. Michelle - it's a good thing you don't live near here!!! You'd be adding another. :HistericalSmiley:
http://spoiledmaltese.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm so glad he's home with you! Such a sweetheart! :wub:


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

What a beautiful face he has, and it sounds like he landed in just the right lap. Congratulations and good wishes for his health clearance and a wonderful future--thanks to you and your work with AMAR! :grouphug:


----------

